

Show HN: Ceryx – Open-source dynamic Nginx - akalipetis
https://www.sourcelair.com/blog/articles/75/ceryx-dynamic-nginx

======
fica
Just curious, how Ceryx compares with Kong [1] ?

[1] [https://github.com/mashape/kong](https://github.com/mashape/kong)

~~~
akalipetis
Hey fica, Kong is a similar project which was developed about the same time
with Ceryx. They are both similar in some ways and use cases, but were built
for different reasons and goals. I was in a presentation of Kong recently and
I can say that I was impressed with the effort they've put on there from
Mashape.

------
suprjami
Show HN: My website which doesn't work in the stock Android browser.

~~~
JosephRedfern
How so? [https://imgur.com/YxQBfkc](https://imgur.com/YxQBfkc)

